# e-sport im TV!



## Jiminey (14. August 2011)

Es könnte einige vielleicht interessieren, ZDFkultur übertragt e-sports von der gamescom in Köln. 20.08.2011 um 22.30 Uhr!

ZDFkultur - ZDF.de


Quelle: kultur.zdf.de


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. August 2011)

Schön zu wissen!
Damit lässt sich der Gamescom Tag doch herrlich ausklingen!


----------



## Ahab (14. August 2011)

Das ist cool.  Aber auf nen Samstag, 22:30... mal gucken ob ich da jemanden zu begeistern kann.  Mich würden eh nur die CS Matches interessieren.


----------



## Progs-ID (14. August 2011)

Ich schaue es mir an, falls ich rechtzeitig vom ersten Spiel in der Saison zurück bin. Danke für die Info.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. August 2011)

Was erst mal gegen Killerspiele geklettert hat Zeit die jetzt


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (14. August 2011)

Und was läuft da ? Also an spielen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. August 2011)

Einmal in den Link geschaut und:


> Zu den Disziplinen gehören unter anderem Counterstrike, StarCraft, FIFA  und TrackMania. Mit Action, Echtzeit-Strategie, Sportsimulation und  Rennspiel ist das Programm sehr vielfältig.


----------



## Memphys (14. August 2011)

Ich mag ZDFkultur, haben schon Wacken gezeigt und jetzt e-Sport, vllt. lohnen sich die öffentlich-rechtlichen ja doch ^^


----------



## kero81 (14. August 2011)

crimson 2.0 schrieb:


> was erst mal gegen killerspiele geklettert hat zeit die jetzt :d


 
was?! Xd


----------



## WORIX95 (14. August 2011)

Klingt gut  Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (14. August 2011)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass nach dem Wegfall von GIGA gerade das ZDF den e-Sport zurück auf die Mattscheibe bringt! Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass mir die Neuausrichtung der ZDF Digitalkanäle (ZDF weiß mit guten Serien im O-Ton zu überzeugen) sehr gut gefällt. Weiter so!


----------



## Freestyler808 (14. August 2011)

ZDF wird immer symphatischer 

habe auch den längeren Bericht über den E-Sport im ZDF gesehen


----------



## MiToKo (14. August 2011)

Die Öffentlich Rechtlichen haben doch auch den Auftrag "Nischenprodukte" und halt Sachen, die wo anders nicht Gezeigt werden auszustrahlen soweit ich ich das weiß. Da ist das doch mal was richtiges. Die Gameing Szene ist ja auch nicht so klein. (Laut offizielle Definition, hab gerade vergessen, wie die Gesellschaft heißt, ist jeder, der mindestens einmal pro Monat am PC oder der Konsole spielt ein Gamer.) Da könnte so etwas halt auch für viele Menschen mal Interessant sein. Oder auch für Menschen, die sich damit nicht auskennen um einen Einblick für dergleichen zu bekommen. 

Richtig so ZDF.


----------



## mari0 (14. August 2011)

Hab den Bericht heute auch gesehen. Würde mir es auch nächsten Samstag anschauen, bin aber nicht da.


----------



## Dark Messiah (15. August 2011)

gefällt mir, schade dass ich da keine zeit habe


----------



## joraku (15. August 2011)

Schade, ich kanns nicht anschauen, ich bin nämlich die ganze Woche auf der GC aber am Samstagabend habe ich keine Zeit. Da bin ich von einemPublisher eingeladen.


----------



## Do Berek (15. August 2011)

Ich will Giga Games wieder haben!


----------



## ChaoZ (15. August 2011)

Do Berek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Giga Games wieder haben!



Meine Fresse war das geil damals. 
Nils, Eddy, Colin, Phil, Felix und die anderen... 
Echt eine Schande, der einzige für mich interessante Sender wurde eingestellt.


----------



## KennyKiller (15. August 2011)

Köln ist um die Uhrzeit viel zu schön um sich da im Hotelzimmer vorn Fernseher zu sitzen


----------



## HawkEy3 (15. August 2011)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Ich will Giga Games wieder haben!


    Sehr schade das es eingestellt wurde.
Lustig zu sehen was die Netzreporter heute machen. Die meisten sind ja bei GameOne untergekommen und vor kurzem hab ich Hannes gesehen wie er ein Interview für Ubisoft gegeben hat  und Carsten hab ich auch mal gesehen, weis aber nicht mehr wo.


----------



## El Sativa (15. August 2011)

ganz schön mutig, das die was mit diesem amokspiel im zdf zeigen.
da werden mit sicherheit absolute kellerkinder dargestellt, die nichts anderes als töten in der birne haben.
aber, ja, ich freue mich, das die mal sowas im fernsehen zeigen.....wenns nicht so wird wie von mir befürchtet.


----------



## Axel_Foly (15. August 2011)

ZDF ... ich glaub ich spinn


----------



## debalz (15. August 2011)

Recht so, das Ganze ist ja mittlerweile mehr als eine Jugendkultur - Millionen Zocker werdens danken und gerne ihre GEZ zahlen hoffentlich. Ich zahle zumindest - naja gerne nicht, aber mit gutem Grund - denn Qualität hat schon immer etwas mehr gekostet.. - wir geben uns ja auch nicht mit boxed - Kühlern zufrieden


----------



## Jiminey (15. August 2011)

El Sativa schrieb:


> ganz schön mutig, das die was mit diesem amokspiel im zdf zeigen.
> da werden mit sicherheit absolute kellerkinder dargestellt, die nichts anderes als töten in der birne haben.
> aber, ja, ich freue mich, das die mal sowas im fernsehen zeigen.....wenns nicht so wird wie von mir befürchtet.


 
Das glaube ich nicht das hier irgenwelche "Kellerkinder" dargestellt werden. Ich habe gestern nen kleinen Bericht im ZDF (hier habe ich auch erfahren das es am Samstag im TV gezeigt wird) gesehen da wurde eigentlich nur die Sportliche sichtweise dargestellt und zwar von Profispielern der in Deutschland bekannten Clans. Es wurde auch darüber berichtet warum es in Deutschland nicht als Sport anerkannt wird usw. Das Thema wurde hier vom ZDF ohne Vorurteile gehandhabt.

Gruß


----------



## jimmyAK (15. August 2011)

Also ich freu mich richtig auf die Übertragung, auch wenn sie nicht live  ist. Ich seh das als richtigen und wichtigen Schritt, damit das Gaming  als Kulturgut in der breiten Masse anerkannt wird! Auch freuen tu ich mich auf die Moderation von Colin und Vio. 

Die BZ hat auch schon was zu diesem Thema geschrieben.



> Für die ZDF.kultur-Ballersendung hat man ausgerechnet zwei ehemalige    Moderatoren der nach dem Erfurt-Amoklauf kritisierten NBC-Sendung engagiert.


Ich glaub das reicht auch, wer jedoch den kompletten Bericht lesen will klickt hier.


----------



## copi (15. August 2011)

ist das das gleiche zdf das dümmlich dreist ins "besorgte mütter begehren auf" horn tutet, sobald ein beliebiger killer mal wieder nen shooter in seiner steam liste hatte?
opportunistisches saupack!

ich gucks


----------



## wuschi (15. August 2011)

da bin ich wohl noch auf dem heimweg von der gamescom ^^


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. August 2011)

HawkEy3 schrieb:


> Sehr schade das es eingestellt wurde.
> Lustig zu sehen was die Netzreporter heute machen. Die meisten sind ja bei GameOne untergekommen und vor kurzem hab ich Hannes gesehen wie er ein Interview für Ubisoft gegeben hat  und Carsten hab ich auch mal gesehen, weis aber nicht mehr wo.


 Etienne, Colin und Vio sind ja bei Sky untergekommen. 
Und Felix müsste doch bei ner Online Zeitung als Spiele Tester arbeiten. Er hat es wohl in denn USA net ausgehalten.^^ 
Er war meiner meinung nach der witzigste von GIGA! 

Hoffe auch, das die mal wieder so einen Sender machen, mit dem alten 1-2h pro Sendungs Konzept. Das neuere im 0,25-0,5h Design hat mir net gefallen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. August 2011)

Ich sehs mir grad an - wer noch?  (Ich habe zum ersten mal seit 1 1/2 Jahren den Fernseher wieder angemacht )

Ist das nicht etwas unlogisch, dass der ESL Bereich auf der Messe ab 18 ist, aber die übertragung um 22:30 läuft (-> FSK 16)


----------



## Dragon70 (20. August 2011)

Ich sehs mir auch gerade an, man da bekommt man richtig lust wieder CSS zuspielen.

MFG Dragon


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. August 2011)

Ja, ich muss auch wieder die Könige der Computerspiele spielen 

Ich finde ja, dass man ihnen das Betreten von Neuland etwas anmerkt, aber sie lassen weder Außenstehende, die nichts mit Spielen am Hut haben, im Stich, noch würden sich eingeweihte Leute langweilen. Ich finde es sowieso positiv, dass sich das ZDF (!) an eSport ranwagt, u.A. auch mit CSS (!!). Die CSS Übertragung werde ich wohl am spannensten finden.

Edit: Die 1. Trackmaniamap kenne ich. Es gibt kaum eine die ich mehr hasse


----------



## Star_KillA (21. August 2011)

Hab's auch gesehen war ganz lustig


----------



## HAWX (21. August 2011)

Mist ich habs verpasst


----------



## prost (21. August 2011)

> Ich finde ja, dass man ihnen das Betreten von Neuland etwas anmerkt,  aber sie lassen weder Außenstehende, die nichts mit Spielen am Hut  haben, im Stich, noch würden sich eingeweihte Leute langweilen. Ich  finde es sowieso positiv, dass sich das ZDF (!) an eSport ranwagt, u.A.  auch mit CSS (!!). Die CSS Übertragung werde ich wohl am spannensten  finden.


/sign , Die beiden waren stellenweise doch noch etwas seltsam, aber das musste wohl für Neulinge so sein...

Das CSS Match war wirklich spannend 
Fifa allerdings... wers mag 
Am Lustigsten fand ich ja, dass der eine Typ als Grund dafür, dass immer noch CS 1.6 gespielt wird, die Hardwareanforderungen von CSS genannt hat


----------



## Star_KillA (21. August 2011)

prost schrieb:
			
		

> /sign , Die beiden waren stellenweise doch noch etwas seltsam, aber das musste wohl für Neulinge so sein...
> 
> Das CSS Match war wirklich spannend
> Fifa allerdings... wers mag
> Am Lustigsten fand ich ja, dass der eine Typ als Grund dafür, dass immer noch CS 1.6 gespielt wird, die Hardwareanforderungen von CSS genannt hat



Die sind ja gigantisch


----------



## Dragon70 (21. August 2011)

Jop da hab ich mich auch gewundert, gut Ost-Europa wäre denkbar, aber Deutschland und Co? 


MFG Dragon


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

Da musste ich ganz spontan daran denken 

Ich fand das auch recht amüsant, dass der Moderator vom ZDF eigentlich keine Ahnung hatte und immer vom ESL Moderator korrigiert wurde


----------



## iceman650 (22. August 2011)

Der Kerl sagte explizit, dass einer der Gründe für 1.6 die Hardwareanforderungen für Osteuropäer sei.  

Mfg, ice


----------



## moe (22. August 2011)

Ich habs gesehen und ich denke, dass das ZDF auch nicht-Gamern unsere Kultur etwas näher gebracht hat, falls sie es gesehen haben.
Schade fand ich nur, dass SC2 nicht übertragen wurde. Ich spiels zwar selber nicht, hätte aber gerne mal zugeschaut.


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2011)

Hier der Link zur ZDF Mediethek: For The Win - die ganze Sendung - ZDFkultur - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## prost (22. August 2011)

> Schade fand ich nur, dass SC2 nicht übertragen wurde. Ich spiels zwar selber nicht, hätte aber gerne mal zugeschaut.


Ja, wäre definitiv noch passend gewesen, da es mindestens genauso eine "Königsdisziplin" wie CS ist...
Falls du aber einfach mal zugucken möchtest, kannst du mal auf teamliquid.net schauen, rechts gibts da Streams sowohl von Progamern als auch von Turnieren die gecastet werden, da ist eig jeden Tag was los.


----------



## Seabound (22. August 2011)

Geil. Find ich absolut cool. Werd ich mir heut abend ma reinpfeifen.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. August 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hier der Link zur ZDF Mediethek: For The Win - die ganze Sendung - ZDFkultur - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


 
Der deutsche Jugendschutz hat zugeschlagen. Nur zwischen 22 - 6 Uhr verfügbar.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

Von dem einen dicken mit den komischen Zähnen bekommt man ja Albträume xD


----------



## WORIX95 (22. August 2011)

Danke riedochs für den Link.

Hmmm blöd nur, dass man sich das nur zwischen 22 und 6 Uhr ansehen kann.


----------



## prost (23. August 2011)

Wegen dem bisschen CSS?  
Weiß eigentlich jemand ob es bald ne zweite Folge geben soll?


----------

